# chameleons



## richard70au (Nov 16, 2006)

Is there a dealer in Australia that sells chameleons? I saw one in the wild once whilst visiting the mountain gorillas in Rwanda, it was an amazing thing and had turned a whiteish colour as it was on the front of our truck.
I would imagine that they would demand a high price.


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 16, 2006)

You cant legally keep them in Australia. 

Bit of a shame really, i rekon they would make a cool pet.

Cheers
D


----------



## Rennie (Nov 16, 2006)

There are a few breeders around and they're not that expensive I've heard, but as "we have it all" said, they are illegal here unfortunately, unless you own a zoo.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Nov 16, 2006)

wow, i thought you could buy them with class 2 !

i really thought you could get them, i saw a tv show once and a person was showing their chameleons.


----------



## cyclamen (Nov 16, 2006)

i really love chameleons. i think they are unique.


----------



## Hickson (Nov 16, 2006)

Zeus_the_beardie said:


> i saw a tv show once and a person was showing their chameleons.



He was probably in the States or the UK.



Hix


----------



## Dragoness (Nov 16, 2006)

They are awesome pets!! My avatar is my veiled chameleon Clive when I was living in Canada. Got him at 2 weeks old and was amazing to watch him changing as he grew and learnt how to change colours. He had such a personality, loved myself, but hated my other half, if I walked into the room, he would be frantic to get out and climb to my shoulder, my OH though got hissed and struck at if he went near his cage. He is now living with a friend of mine in the states and has turned into a very big boy!!








We tried everything we could to get him back to Aus with us, but there was no possible way. Would LOVE to have another one!

Cheers

(sorry if thats pic is too big, couldnt get the stupid thing to resize.... blonde and a computer dummy!  )


----------



## Starkey (Nov 16, 2006)

There is one species you can get on a class 2 (at least i know you can in NSW) 

Chelosania brunnea (chameleon dragon). The are a whitish looking colour (one i saw was like a teal colour). but you would be hard pressed to find someone that had them.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 16, 2006)

If you are referring to chelosania brunnea it isn't a true chameleon im afraid but a native aussie lizard.


----------



## Starkey (Nov 16, 2006)

here are some pics...


----------



## Starkey (Nov 16, 2006)

unfortunately your correct, but it's the closest thing to owning a chameleon an aussie will get, whether it be by name or by nature.


----------



## cris (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah but does anyone have any chameleon dragons in captivity?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 16, 2006)

Chameleons are easy to get in Aust. You just have to keep them illegally and be willing to take the risks that goes with doing that.


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 16, 2006)

Petlink has specials on them every few months


----------



## Timotei (Nov 18, 2006)

JasonL said:


> Chameleons are easy to get in Aust. You just have to keep them illegally and be willing to take the risks that goes with doing that.



Don't forget that our laws are there for a reason. Don't get me wrong, i absolutely adore chameleons i think they're the greatest lizards ever, but you never know wat can happen. The government doesnt want exotics because our ecosystem is so unique and fragile. U'd hate to destroy it, even if it did mean we had wild chameleons.


----------



## cam (Nov 18, 2006)

what about chamelion gecko?


----------



## Horsy (Nov 18, 2006)

My gecko is a little Chameleon. Always changing colour xD


----------



## Timotei (Nov 18, 2006)

Lol, well chameleon geckos are not chameleons i can assure you, just as chameleon dragons are not chameleons either. You'll find that all reptiles have colour variations, mainly between light and dark, it's just that the "chameleon" named species have more notable changes, or they couldnt think of another name.


----------



## Australis (Nov 18, 2006)

cris said:


> yeah but does anyone have any chameleon dragons in captivity?



Yes


----------



## ALLANA (Nov 21, 2006)

I would love a chameleon but too live in australia, you say people do have them were do you get them from PM me if anyone knows


----------



## PremierPythons (Nov 21, 2006)

richard70au said:


> Is there a dealer in Australia that sells chameleons? I saw one in the wild once whilst visiting the mountain gorillas in Rwanda, it was an amazing thing and had turned a whiteish colour as it was on the front of our truck.
> I would imagine that they would demand a high price.




I'm gonna go nuts if someone posts this again


----------



## caustichumor (Nov 21, 2006)

You can always move to America, Then not only can you have a chameleon, but you can have a monkey butler, Reticulated python and pet tiger.


----------



## Jakee (Nov 21, 2006)

They must cost a fortune to keep im sure ~!~


----------



## Jakee (Nov 21, 2006)

chameleons


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm with Whitey wouldn't be expemsive to keep, except for the $10,000 fine that would hurt.


----------



## Rennie (Nov 21, 2006)

I've heard that they go for around $350 here in Sydney but am not interested and not helping anyone else to get one illegally. As nice as they are its not worth it.


----------



## Timotei (Nov 21, 2006)

Definitely agree, Rennie. Australia's ecology is so unique and fragile that it's just ridiculous that some people want to endanger that purely for the sake of their own entertainment. Just so they can watch a chameleon change colours and catch a fly. Herps are not there to amuse us, people. We need to re-examine our motives behind keeping them, which is primarily to raise awareness and understanding of previously feared and misunderstood creatures. It's just a bonus that they are so beautiful and entertaining.

Besides, isn't Australia's wildlife good enough for you ??


----------



## Jakee (Nov 21, 2006)

yep !


----------



## Rennie (Nov 21, 2006)

I'll just stick with going to the Australian Reptile Park to see their chameleons.


----------

